# Pen Kit suggestion for nurse



## RKB (May 13, 2014)

Hi, looking for suggestions for a pen kit to turn for a nurse that is graduating.  Any ideas???
Thanks for your help.
Rod


----------



## Jim Smith (May 13, 2014)

I made one of Constant's inlay kits for my daughter when she graduated from her CRNA Master's program.  Beautiful kit and she loves it.  She gets lots of compliments, so you'll probably want to have it engraved with her name so it doesn't grow legs and walk off if you know what I mean.

Lazerlinez: 3/8" Flag Kit, Pen Inlay Kits

Jim Smith


----------



## RKB (May 13, 2014)

awesome, thanks Jim


----------



## dexter0606 (May 13, 2014)

I would suggest a click style pen rather than a capped style, FWIW


----------



## Sylvanite (May 13, 2014)

I made a pen for a friend upon her graduation from nursing school. I chose a click pen (for one-handed operation) made from corian and chrome (so it could be cleaned with disinfectant).

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Lucky2 (May 13, 2014)

Yes Rod, whatever style you choose, you definitely want it to be a click pen. My wife is a nurse, and the only type of pen that she and many other nurses use or buy is a click pen. They need a pen that can be used by using only one hand, it's a convenience thing. I've never sold a nurse or Dr. a twist pen, but, I've sold them lots of click pens.
Len


----------



## glenspens (May 13, 2014)

What's New! | Page 1 of 1http://www.woodnwhimsie


----------



## Jim Burr (May 13, 2014)

The click pen idea is fine, but not everyone in medicine uses those. The UCSF Director of Medicine uses a Jr Gent II, I use a Sierra, the RT Director's at several hospitals use Sierra's...click's aren't for everyone.


----------



## akingkubo (May 13, 2014)

I am a nurse and I gave my friends those 3 in one (flashlight, pen and stylus) some turned with wood, some with colorful acrylics. They love it!
I gave one to another nurse's daughter called a crown jewel in ruby red acrylic. She loves the "bling" and she prefers a twist pen vs a click pen.
Maria


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2014)

I think from my personal observation that nurses working in patients rooms used tend to prefer clicks for the on handed operation because they used to usually have a clipboard in one hand.  With the advent of computers in every room and all of the test labs I think that might be changing - they just don't have to write nearly as much anymore as when all hospital records were kept by hand.  That seems to be true even in doctor's offices my doctors don't take notes anymore, they type into the computer.


----------



## RKB (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. Going with the inlay idea in sierra click.


----------

